# Can French Macarons Be Frozen



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Can French macaroons be frozen?


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Hi Lentil,

You would think the sugar content will make them melt in the freezer but I have frozen them for a few weeks at home. Unfilled and in an air tight container.

Guide me to your website.

Jeff


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Thanks, Jeff.  We do a good lunch business and sell lots of desserts, but there's no way we can have any variety and keep the food cost down without using the freezer  The baker makes half sheet or 12x18 sized desserts and keeps them in airtight containers.  This way we can have 8-10 different things out every day.  I love the look of french macaroons, but always thought they were hard to make (the baker probably put this in my head so I wouldn't require her to do them...).I just found a blog that shows how to do them step by ste.  Hey, even I could do them!

My website is portablepantrynh.com and you can also follow me on facebook and twitter if you are so inclined.

Thanks again!


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

I've frozen macaron shells in the freezer for a couple of weeks no problem, no weeping or anything (I used a cooked meringue base such as italian or swiss for mine).  Macarons are made of few ingredients but they can be finicky to perfect.  Don't be surprised if your first few batches don't turn out great.


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Blue,  Could you explain what you mean by cooked base.  The technique I have is to mix the whites and sugar then fold in the almonds and conf sugar.  What are you cooking?

Another question, can these be baked in a convection oven with the fan or would they work better in a conventional oven?


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Tain't "Blue", but when he said _Italian _or _Swiss_ meringue I suspect that is what he is "cooking".


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

Right on the nose.  As for using convection vs. conventional oven you can do it in either, though it may be easier to get good results in a conventional one.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Now I'm curious. I have never cooked anything to make French Macarons.

Are we talking about the same products here.

I'm always interested in other methods and proceedures.

I sometimes cook or dry meringues.

Jeff


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

I believe we are talking about these things: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Macaron which are baked in the oven. I use the term "cooked meringue" simply to mean those in which the egg whites are heated either directly over a heat source (swiss) or via a hot sugar syrup (italian).


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Blueicus,

  I'm familiar with cooked meringue. Your folding your ingredients into a swiss meringue to make the macarons?

Are they as delicate and do you get a nice foot? Do you let them stand out for a while or go directly into the oven?

I would definately like to try this method.

Jeff


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

technique is exactly the same, make your meringue then fold in the almond flour/confectioner's sugar, though you need to tweak some of the sugar ratios.  As for the final quality of the product there are disagreements in that regard, it's conventional wisdom that swiss meringue macarons are the most stable but least in quality while I personally like the italian meringue style.


----------



## james cuck (Feb 24, 2011)

Yes i think its frozen.


----------



## james cuck (Feb 24, 2011)

Yes i think its frozen.

__________________________

https://www.olddutchstore.com


----------

